# WAR-Forum entschlackt



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community,

wir haben die WAR-Foren etwas entschlackt, bzw. einige Unterforen zusammengeschoben.
Das Betrifft die Fraktions- und Klassenforen, das Guide-Forum und das Berufe-Forum.

Außerdem läuft eine Abstimmung, ob wir das RP-Forum weiterführen sollen, da die Aktivität darin in den letzten 1,5 Monaten sehr minimalistisch ausfiel.


----------



## Shagkul (29. Juni 2009)

Bei allem Respekt Zam, aber das mit den Klassenforen ist nun total unübersichtlich. Irgendwie fand man vorher wenigstens die interessantesten Beiträge auf Anhieb und die Suchfunktion ist oftmals sehr ungenau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neben bei, ich finde im Zuge der Gleichberechtigung von Minderheiten, sollten die WoW Foren ebenfalls diesen “Sparmassnahmen” zum Opfer fallen.

Ich fühle mich gerade aufs heftigste diskriminiert!

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Yanotoshi (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt Zam, aber das mit den Klassenforen ist nun total unübersichtlich. Irgendwie fand man vorher wenigstens die interessantesten Beiträge auf Anhieb und die Suchfunktion ist oftmals sehr ungenau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

vorher konnte man wengistens noch in den Klassenforen rumstöbern und auch wenn sie nicht allzu aktiv waren
 Naja das Guideforum okay, einmal durch dann kein Problem und naja Berufe auch eher unwichtig bei WAR, aber das mit den Fraktions und Klassenforen stört mMn massiv


----------



## Bromdur (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt Zam, aber das mit den Klassenforen ist nun total unübersichtlich. Irgendwie fand man vorher wenigstens die interessantesten Beiträge auf Anhieb und die Suchfunktion ist oftmals sehr ungenau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darunter setze ich auch mal ein /sign
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten konnte man vorher noch gut stöbern und wen stört es bitte wenn manche Foren nicht sooooo viel genutzt werden?


----------



## HappyChaos (29. Juni 2009)

/sign
Vorallem die Suchfunktion,ist leider,wirklich für´s A****,ZAM und alle anderen Mods.Hat das Buffed Team eig scho ma Ihre Suchfunktion genauer angeschaut?Das ist der letzte Müll. Gibst z.b. irgendein Wort,z.b. "Pharmazie" ein und es kommen drölftausend Threads,die allsamt nichts damit zu tun haben bzw. nur im entferntesten,da das Wort nur irgendwo in dem Thread mal in irgendeinem Beitrag erwähnt wurde...
Und auch,dass manche Wörter unbedingt länger als 3 Buchstaben sein müssen,finde ich auch manchmal als Einschränkung.Da finde ich die Google Suche tausend mal besser,obwohl da auch gerne mal Theman ausgespuckt werden,die man eig net will,die aber wenigstens was mit dem eigenen Thema zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (29. Juni 2009)

/sign
wie alle schon sagten find ich diese maßname nicht gut
aber hauptsache für das lieblingspiel vom buffed-team wird alles getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (29. Juni 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> aber hauptsache für das lieblingspiel vom buffed-team wird alles getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na klar,Eichhörnchen-Erfolge sind eben wichtiger,als mehr über wichtige Sachen von anderen Spielen zu berichten,die auf Buffed noch nicht berichtet wurden-oder zumindest die uralten Datenbanken mal wieder zu entstauben...


----------



## Helwalker89 (29. Juni 2009)

tja aber was will man machn außer auf solche missstände hinzuweisen


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (29. Juni 2009)

Ja schon frech, Bei WOW wird auch jede kleine Rotze an Unterforen behalten, und bei WAR wird alles auf das Minimum gesetzt, und nur Gott weiß wieso überhaupt?! Wenn da nichts los ist dann lasst es doch so, So wie das nu ist ist richtiger Bullshit. Da ist überhaupt keine Übersicht mehr drin.

Macht es bitte rückgängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (29. Juni 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> tja aber was will man machn außer auf solche missstände hinzuweisen


Die werden sowieso nicht wahrgenommen :X


----------



## Pente (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,
in Warhammer Online haben wir 24 verschiedene Klassen auf 2 Fraktionen verteilt. Folge dessen hatten wir im Forum 24 Forenbereiche in denen sporadisch geposted wurde. Die neuen Themen pro Bereich innerhalb einer Woche konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. Hinzu kommt, dass allgemeine Klassendiskussionen dann doch immer und immer wieder im allgemeinen Bereich geführt wurden und nicht klassenspezifisch.

Wie gut / schlecht die Suchfunktion ist hängt immer davon ab wie User ihre Threads benennen. Gebt euren Themen aussagekräftige Titel damit andere User auch wissen worum es euch geht und eurer Thema auch entsprechend gefunden werden kann.

Alles in allem ist der Klassenbereich nun kompakter, überschaubarer und zugleich ist es uns nun auch möglich klassenspezifische Diskussionen die mehrere Klassen oder gar ganze Archetypen betreffen aus dem allgemeinen Diskussionbereich zu verschieben um auch diesen langfristig übersichtlicher zu halten.


Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Yanotoshi (29. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Hi,
> in Warhammer Online haben wir 24 verschiedene Klassen auf 2 Fraktionen verteilt. Folge dessen hatten wir im Forum 24 Forenbereiche in denen sporadisch geposted wurde. Die neuen Themen pro Bereich innerhalb einer Woche konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. Hinzu kommt, dass allgemeine Klassendiskussionen dann doch immer und immer wieder im allgemeinen Bereich geführt wurden und nicht klassenspezifisch.
> 
> Wie gut / schlecht die Suchfunktion ist hängt immer davon ab wie User ihre Threads benennen. Gebt euren Themen aussagekräftige Titel damit andere User auch wissen worum es euch geht und eurer Thema auch entsprechend gefunden werden kann.
> ...


aehm also ein NOT von mir sorry aber das konnte man davor auch machen, man konnte in JDK Forum über siggis diskutieren und trotzdem hat es jeder gelesen, egal ob siggi oder JDK, und neue Klassendiskussion können ja auch nur sporadisch auftreten, da das meiste schon gesagt wurde und man nur nach balancepatchen diskutieren KANN, da sonst eig alles gesagt wurde und es gab 1 Thread der im allgemeinten Forum diskutiert wurde und ach ja es kommt bald nen balancepatch mh dann drüfte ein gutes durcheinan der herrschen weil keine Klasse ihren eigenen Platz hat aber ihren Wut Luft machen will, viel SPaß 
eigentlich bis auf die Fraktions und Klassenforen gut durchdacht aber ansonsten kann man nur sagen Total banane und nicht allzu sehr verständlich mMn.


----------



## Shagkul (29. Juni 2009)

Warum schafft ihr nicht die Fraktionsforen ab und reduziert die Foren auf Tankklassen, Heilklassen, Caster und Nahkampfschadensklassen?

Das wären vier Foren und die Übersicht wäre wenigstens bisschen gegeben. Ich finde zum Beispiel einen interessanten Beitrag über Erzmagier nicht mehr. Warum wohl? Vermutlich ist er irgendwo auf die letzten Seiten gerutscht und selbst mit der Suchfunktion kommt jeder Beitrag in dem auch nur einmal das Wort Erzmagier verwendet wurde.


Also wie gesagt, dass ist keine Übersicht mehr, dass ist Chaos und es reicht mir völlig, wenn selbiges jeden zweiten Tag in Altdorf steht.

Und trotzdem, wie bereits erwähnt wurde in WoW würdet ihr niemals so eine “ Reduzierung ” auch nur im Ansatz wagen und das ist schon etwas ärgerlich.


----------



## Yanotoshi (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Und trotzdem, wie bereits erwähnt wurde in WoW würdet ihr niemals so eine “ Reduzierung ” auch nur im Ansatz wagen und das ist schon etwas ärgerlich.



tja sie erweitern es eher -.-, mh denke der thread wird sowieso bald geclosed, da wir zwar darüber dikutieren können aber nix ändern können außer wir entführen den Webdesigner von Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wir kaufen buffed auf  *Galgenhumor ftw*


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Und trotzdem, wie bereits erwähnt wurde in WoW würdet ihr niemals so eine " Reduzierung " auch nur im Ansatz wagen und das ist schon etwas ärgerlich.



Da gibt es auch keine toten Foren mit max. 40 Threads und 1 Beitrag pro Woche. (Bis auf das RP-Forum, und das hat auch bei WAR die Stellung, dass erst eine Abstimmung stattfindet, vor der Auflösung).
Das AoC-Forum ist auch grad zusammengelegt wurden.

Die Klassengeschichte ist eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Pente (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Und trotzdem, wie bereits erwähnt wurde in WoW würdet ihr niemals so eine “ Reduzierung ” auch nur im Ansatz wagen und das ist schon etwas ärgerlich.


Ich weiss nicht wieso ihr mit WoW argumentiert. Ich spiele seit 2 Jahren kein WoW mehr und den Anstoß zur Änderung habe ich gegeben. Ihr könnt gerne konstruktiv kritisieren, jegliche Art von Posting die in diese WoW Richtung geht werde ich ignorieren. Es macht einfach wenig Sinn über grund- und haltlose Spekulationen / Anschuldigungen zu diskutieren.

Wie gesagt ihr könnt gerne konstruktive Kritik abgeben. Alle Postings die weit am Thema vorbei gehen oder gar ausfallend / beleidigend werden, werde ich löschen und die entsprechenden User verwarnen.



Shagkul schrieb:


> Warum schafft ihr nicht die Fraktionsforen ab und reduziert die Foren auf Tankklassen, Heilklassen, Caster und Nahkampfschadensklassen?


Interessanter Ansatz, evtl garnichtmal so schlecht.


----------



## Yanotoshi (29. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch keine toten Foren mit max. 40 Threads und 1 Beitrag pro Woche.
> Das AoC-Forum ist auch grad zusammengelegt wurden.
> 
> Die Klassengeschichte ist eine Überlegung wert.


Ich sehe eine groß angelegte Verschwörung vor mir , alle Foren außer das WoW Forum sterben aus und werden zusammengelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach ja ich verkneif mir ma nen zynisches Kommentar dazu, aber tot geglaubte leben länger , ergo wir überleben alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch keine toten Foren mit max. 40 Threads und 1 Beitrag pro Woche.



Nicht dass Ihr das falsch versteht. Natürlich ist das RoM-Forum beispielsweise auch nicht stark besiedelt was Threads angeht - aber es gibt sichtbare Aktivität. In den aufgelösten Foren im WAR-Forum war keine Aktivität spürbar.  Einige Foren hatten die letzten Beiträge im August 2008.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine groß angelegte Verschwörung vor mir , alle Foren außer das WoW Forum sterben aus und werden zusammengelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir haben auch nicht Ansatzweise vor das WAR-Forum abzuschaffen. Der Leichenduft schwebt nur nun nicht mehr über halbtoten und toten Unterforen.


----------



## Shagkul (29. Juni 2009)

Danke @Zam das Du die Idee in betracht ziehst.

@Pente
Auch bei Dir muss ich sagen, bei allem Respekt, aber niemand hat hier irgendwem beleidigt. Es ist lediglich persönliches Empfinden einer Benachteiligung, die @Zam aber durchaus plausibel widerlegt hat. Auch wenn ich mich trotzdem noch diskriminiert fühle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch etwas @Pente, es wäre zu begrüßen wenn Du genau den selben Einsatz bei Leuten wie Kopfabdunoob und Konsorten zeigen würdest, die jeden War Spieler, zwar meist durch die Blume, aber zum tausendsten Mal als totalen Vollidioten darstellen, nur weil sie immer noch gerne War spielen.

Also manchmal verstehe ich die Beweggründe für eure Reaktionen nicht wirklich.

Gruß Shagkul

Edit: muss aber gestehen, dass ich die betreffenden User halt einfach mittlerweile mit ihren Postings erwürgen könnte. Das muss ich auch einräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (29. Juni 2009)

> Neben bei, ich finde im Zuge der Gleichberechtigung von Minderheiten, sollten die WoW Foren ebenfalls diesen “Sparmassnahmen” zum Opfer fallen.



Bloß das WoW noch von Leuten gespielt wird, während WAR so langsam sein Ende zu erreichen scheint.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Bloß das WoW noch von Leuten gespielt wird, während WAR so langsam sein Ende zu erreichen scheint.



Blödsinn. Aber der Thread hier dient nur der Info bzgl. der Forenverschmelzung, nicht dem "Pro"-"Contra"-Diskussionen einzelner Spielefans.


----------



## Shagkul (29. Juni 2009)

Ja wie gesagt, der Vorschlag steht im Raum.

Das wären praktisch

Tankklassen

Heilklassen

Caster und Fernkämpfer

Nahkampfklassen

Das wäre zumindest etwas getrennt und damit übersichtlicher. Caster und Fernkämpfer kann man überlegen ob sie zusammenpassen, aber vom reinen “empfinden” her, würde ich sagen ja. Da beide Dds und Supporter in ihren Reihen haben.

Das kann man dann letzten Endes im Forum selber erfragen. Das dürfte dann kein Problem mehr darstellen. 
Alle anderen Zusammenlegungen sind verständlich und auch nicht weiter störend. 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Pente (29. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Pente
> Auch bei Dir muss ich sagen, bei allem Respekt, aber niemand hat hier irgendwem beleidigt.


Das waren allgemein mahnende Worte vorab. Derartige Threads entgleisen sehr gerne ziemlich schnell mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G4bb (1. Juli 2009)

> Derartige Threads entgleisen sehr gerne ziemlich schnell mal



- Ja das kann ich jetzt nur bestätigen. Aber das liegt aber oftmals an Kleinigkeiten die von jedem Poster abhängen, wie auch dir Pente!

Also der Vorschlag von Shagkul ist klasse. So sollte man es machen.
Das hat Übersicht und System!

Liebe Grüße,
G4BB


----------



## zadros (6. Juli 2009)

finde den vorschlag auch gut ... alles ist besser als das jetzige!


----------



## Norjena (9. Juli 2009)

Macht wenig Sinn weil zu wenig los ist, wenn bei Choosen/Blackguard und Blackorc alle 2Monaten vl ein Thread kommt wären es immernoch viel zu wenig für eigenen Foren.


----------



## Shagkul (9. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Macht wenig Sinn weil zu wenig los ist, wenn bei Choosen/Blackguard und Blackorc alle 2Monaten vl ein Thread kommt wären es immernoch viel zu wenig für eigenen Foren.



Geht doch nicht darum ob viel los ist oder nicht. Sollte doch nur dazu dienen, dass man die paar wenigen interessanten Sachen wenigstens noch ansatzweise findet. Versuche mal gezielt etwas über eine bestimmte Klasse zu finden. Sicherlich, nach einer Weile entdeckt man etwas, aber es findet sich auch viel unnützes Zeug.

Das ist lediglich alles..... um es fürs Auge ansprechender zu gestalten.

Mal abgesehen davon, wünschen sich in meiner Umfrage dann doch 79% so eine Unterteilung.
Um zu sehen, auf welche Resonanz meine Idee trifft, habe ich diese ja letzten Endes gestartet.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Schamüüü (12. Juli 2009)

An die Moderatoren:

Also ich persönlich habe gerne mal bei den einzelnen Klassen was nachgelesen und weiß das es viele WAR spieler mir gleich getarn haben. Nun ist dieses aber derart unübersichtlich geworden, das es einfach keinen spaß bzw sinn mehr macht, da die Suchfunktion an sich zu viel krims anzeigt... Könnt ihr nicht die Klassenforen wieder Einführen? So ist das ja grausam O_o

Ob oft was geschrieben wurde mal dahin gestellt, aber oft gelesen wurde es bestimmt.

Mfg Grimm


----------



## Pente (13. Juli 2009)

Schamüüü schrieb:


> An die Moderatoren:
> 
> Also ich persönlich habe gerne mal bei den einzelnen Klassen was nachgelesen und weiß das es viele WAR spieler mir gleich getarn haben. Nun ist dieses aber derart unübersichtlich geworden, das es einfach keinen spaß bzw sinn mehr macht, da die Suchfunktion an sich zu viel krims anzeigt... Könnt ihr nicht die Klassenforen wieder Einführen? So ist das ja grausam O_o
> 
> ...


Die Einzelforen für jede Klasse: nein.
Die Umstrukturierung in die 4 Archetypen (Tank / Melee DD / Ranged DD und Heiler): vielleicht.


----------



## Fangrulf (13. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich finde es sehr schade das ihr die klassen foren abgeschaff habt!

Ich zb. habe grade wieder mit war angefangen und hätte gern ohne elendiges suchen etwas über meine klasse gefunden um wieder besser rein zu kommen... so kann man ja gleich das offiziele forum besuchen .-.

die strukturierung in die 4 archetypen wäre immerhin ein kompromis wie wärs wenn ihr mal ne umfrage startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamüüü (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Einzelforen für jede Klasse: nein.
> Die Umstrukturierung in die 4 Archetypen (Tank / Melee DD / Ranged DD und Heiler): vielleicht.



Ich bitte doch rum das 2tens geschieht... =)^^ das VIELEICHT find ich da eher, wie sagen wirs GRAUSAM!!! kommt scho leute gebt euch mal nen ruck und paar mins euer Zeit, fürs lesen und Posten tuen wirs ja schließlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nun Hop hop will "4 Archetypen (Tank / Melee DD / Ranged DD und Heiler)" aber das "vielleicht" NIX guta XD

Na nun wirklich... so ist das ja wirklich net mehr Feierlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (26. Juli 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, wünschen sich in meiner Umfrage dann doch 79% so eine Unterteilung.
> Um zu sehen, auf welche Resonanz meine Idee trifft, habe ich diese ja letzten Endes gestartet.
> 
> Gruß Shagkul



Ich zitiere mich hier mal selber, da hier nach einer Umfrage gefragt wurde.. äh ja "Frage fragen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamüüü (27. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr die Unterforen nun schon in nähere erwägung gezogen (an die MODERATOREN)^^?


----------



## Teal (27. Juli 2009)

Weder die Mods noch die Autoren (also z. B. ich) haben die macht dazu. Das kann nur The Allmighty ZAMisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse kurz zusammen:

- *WAR: Klassen*
--> *Fernkämpfer* (Feuerzauberer, Magus, Maschinist, Schattenkrieger, Squig-Treiba, Zauberin)
--> *Heiler* (Erzmagier, Jünger des Khaine,  Runenpriester, Schamane, Sigmarpriester, Zelot)
--> *Nahkämpfer* (Chaosbarbar, Hexenjäger, Hexenkriegerin, Slayer, Spalta, Weißer Löwe)
--> *Tank* (Auserkorener, Eisenbrecher, Ritter des Sonnenordens, Schwarzork, Schwarzer Gardist, Schwertmeister)

Wir streichen also eines der beiden Oberforen (WAR: Ordnung / WAR: Zerstörung) und machen aus dem anderem ein WAR: Klassen Oberforum in das wir die 4 Archetypen als Unterforen ablegen? So stellt ihr euch das vor, richtig?


----------



## Shagkul (28. Juli 2009)

Ja das war der Vorschlag...... wäre um einiges angenehmer zu lesen als im Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch in meiner Umfrage, habe ich es so angedacht. Von daher denke ich, dass die Befürworter das richtig verstanden haben.


----------



## Pente (4. August 2009)

Soweit schonmal die neuen Bereiche eingerichtet und ein Großteil der Threads eingepflegt.


----------



## Shagkul (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte mich noch bedanken für die Arbeit die sich alle Mods gemacht haben um das neue Klassenforum einzurichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hätte da aber noch einen kleinen Vorschlag, wie wäre es die verbliebenen "Warhammer Ordnung/Zerstörung" Forenteile ins "Warhammer Allgemeine" zu verlagern. Ich denke man kann die betreffenden Themen durchaus als Allgemein ansehen und die aktivität in beiden genannten, ist ohnehin nicht recht hoch.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Teal (13. September 2009)

Hiho!
Pente und ich haben vor einiger Zeit bereits versucht, die restlichen Threads in die passenden Klassenforen zu schieben. Viel ist schon drin aber leider ist das teilweise nicht ganz so leicht, da die Themen eben oft zu allgemein gehalten sind. Wir denken über eine Zusammenführung ins allgemeine WAR-Forum nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Thanador (13. September 2009)

Lustig, wie sich die Leute hier wegen so 'ner Kleinigkeit aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ist doch ganz normal, dass wenn Forenbereiche nicht genutzt werden dass sie auf Dauer zusammengelegt oder gelöscht werden!


----------



## Kazark (13. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt Zam, aber das mit den Klassenforen ist nun total unübersichtlich. Irgendwie fand man vorher wenigstens die interessantesten Beiträge auf Anhieb und die Suchfunktion ist oftmals sehr ungenau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn es 11mio spielen wie wow und nicht nur 300 hansel wie warhammer dann sicherlich ^^


----------

